# The Iraq War...no Matter Where You Sit...



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The war in Iraq...for it or against it...it doesn't matter. This 80 second video is amazing. Turn on your speakers.

Video

Randy


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.
That's what we want for all the children who have parents over there. Bring home Dads and Moms
Jan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that brings a tear to ones eyes. Now that kids Dad is a real hero, a true American Hero. I'm so proud of all our Military Men and Women, they are doing a necessary Job keeping this nation safe.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Homecomings are the best.

CEF


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Randy. I still have a tears in my eyes. God bless our soldiers and lets all pray that they can complete the mission and return home safe. I would like to thank everyone that has fought and served for our country and our Freedom.

Scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Thanks for sharing Randy. I still have a tears in my eyes. God bless our soldiers and lets all pray that they can complete the mission and return home safe. I would like to thank everyone that has fought and served for our country and our Freedom.
> 
> Scott


x2.......poor little guy!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing...It got me too


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, I'm sitting here crying in my coffee. That was very sweet. Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing
It's very heart wrenching when kids are involved
Gods bless all the men and women serving our great Country

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, Randy.

Mark


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks,We also need to remember the family's of the ones that never made it back or never will.
Over 3200 family's today.
Bless those that serve PAST,PRESENT,and FUTURE!!!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

For some reason the link won't bring up the video.


----------

